# Riding in Kiawah Island ?



## Summit_Rider

I'll be attending my companys annual sales meeting at Kiawah Island,SC at the end of March. I'll have time in the afternoons to do some riding ( I'm not a golfer). Can anyone give me some input about the cycling in this area ? I looked on the web and they talk about some bike trails... most of the rentals places have crusier bikes, I was hoping for something better? It is always fun explore new places on a bike, especially if a local rider can give me a couple of interesting rides to check out.
I'm in CA so any input would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## barry1021

Haven't been there in 12 years but once you got off island you were in the middle of nowhere!!!


----------



## tellico climber

I went to Kiawah Island a few years ago and took my bike. The traffic is light enough that you can enjoy riding the roads around the island several times to get a decent workout. I would guess the traffic this time of year would be even lighter. The bike paths are ok for casual riding but I would ride the adjacent road for a better workout and speed. The best I can remember the roads leading from the mainland to Kiawah are ok also.


----------



## msheron

I went back in October..............if you ride in the developments you will have to have a permit at the town hall. Cost is like $5 per permit and is good for life. But in the developments you have to ride the paved trails which I did not care for on a road bike.

I was rather disappointed in the ride scene there. Not very friendly ride areas. I will stay on the IOP next time.


----------



## UVa

Riding in Kiawah is difficult because of the size of the island, as a frame of reference Kiawah has a marathon every year that involves running two loops around the island. In addition many of the major roads on Kiawah prohibit cycling. You are right about the bike paths that run all over the island - they can be crowded, and they are peppered with Stop signs for residential cross streets. All of this means 95% of the riding anyone does is on a cruiser just touring the island and riding on the beach. If you want to do some real rides you will likely have better luck in Charleston 30 minutes away. Hope this helps


----------



## litespeedchick

You're not going to get much of a workout riding around Kiawah, but if you can find a real road bike to rent, just ride out the gates and onto the roads on James, Johns and Wadmalaw Islands. There are lots of beautiful roads, you should enjoy seeing the live oaks w/ hanging spanish moss, etc. Also there is a tea plantation (only one in the states I think), a winery where they make wine from muscadines (a wild American grape). 

Only problem is, low country riding is tough because the roads are limited because of all the creeks and swamps. You need bridges to cross these, so traffic all gets funnelled onto certain major roads. Personnally, I don't ride down there, I'm chicken of heavy traffic and just run on the beach. My husband rides when we go down there and has hooked up w/ the local racing team for group rides. Look at coastalcyclists.org. If you're useds to hills, you're gonna love it.


----------



## Summit_Rider

*Thanks for your replys*

I just wanted to thank all of you for your replys back about riding in Kiawah Island. Any place that requires a permit to ride your bike on their roads, obviously isn't very bike friendly.... Looks like my Death Ride training will be limited when I'm at my meeting on Kiawah Island... Perhaps some ocean kayaking would be a better choice for this area?


----------

